# Overall symphony idea



## caters (Aug 2, 2018)

I decided to stick to the standard 4 movement symphony even though there certainly are shorter and longer symphonic forms. I figured that if I can get the standard symphony under my belt that these non-standard symphonies will be easier to compose as will concertos.

First off I decided that my first symphony would be on war because well I tend to like dramatic works, which is one reason why I love Beethoven so much. This implied a few things. First off, whatever key I decided on, I would have to make it sound dramatic if it isn't already the nature of the key. Also, there would be a lot of fortissimo. 

I have been putting a ton of focus into the introductory canon and so far haven't really thought of the themes that would come afterwards. However, I figured maybe a flute melody to act as a warning from a fife player eventually followed by a trumpet melody to represent charging into battle would make up the rest of the introduction.


----------

